# [VZW] {guide} How to remove bloat without flashing a new rom



## sixohtew (Jun 14, 2011)

so ive always seen these posts about people who hate that verizon forces their bloatware upon us. it is indeed an issue, unless you have root. so i am willing to help you all who dont want to flash a debloated rom, get rid of the apps you dont want/need. this is very useful to those who still want to use some of samsungs touchwiz apps without having to find them and re-flash them. it's actually quite simple.

of course,
number 1 is MAKE A BACK [email protected]# you never know when youll need it, maybe you delete an app that you cannot possibly re-flash. who knows, just for the love of god, make a back up in recovery before attempting this! i am not responsible for you deleting something you shouldnt have! please!
number 2: go and download "root explorer" from google play: https://play.google....3RleHBsb3JlciJd it's $4 but i cant tell you how many times this app has helped me out. download it. this will make everything involving debloating your rom youre running much easier.
open 'root explorer', of course allow su, then when you are at the home screen, scroll down to "system"
click on "system", then click on "app"
HERE WE ARE! this is where all your bloatware exists! now, look at the top right corner, it should say "Mount R/W", click it so that it says "Mount R/O"
Now we are in re-writable mode, allowing us to mess with the system apps that come built into the rom. THIS IS WHERE YOU NEED TO MAKE SURE YOU ARE FOCUSED! so what i recommend is look for the files you don't want, and delete the .apk, as well as the .odex files.. (i've already deleted this app so im not positive on the name but use it as an example) say it's the "verizon apps" you dont want. look for the "verizonapps.apk" and delete it, as well as the "verizonapps.odex" files. for every piece of bloatware there is normally an .apk and a .odex file. make sure you delete both.

if you did this correctly, when you reboot, you will notice that your bloat is no longer taking up space on your phone. *if by chance it is not gone, go to the play store and click 'my apps' you may see the bloat needs an update or is still listed on your phone, just click 'uninstall' and then open your task manager (long pressing home) and kill the market app. re-open it to see no more bloat. no need to flash a new rom. again if you have any issues, just reboot into recovery and restore your backup. AGAIN I AM NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR WHAT YOU DELETE! im just trying to help get rid of bloat. if you found this helpful please let me know and hit the thanks button. if you have issues, post them in the comments and ill do my best to help you out. #F**[email protected]#


----------

